# My baby and DDH



## Kiwiberry

I'm sorry admin if this is the wrong area to post this. I could not find a better place, if there is one please let me know. 


Anyone's baby have DDH? Going to put my sweet Ava (34 weeker) in her hip brace tonight for the first time and really worried how it's going to go. Do I just put her in a onesie? She's only 6 weeks old and I'm worried she won't stay warm. Can anyone please help?


----------



## hel_5

Sorry I've only just seen this, I've gone through DDH with two of mine, if you have any questions just ask xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How long does she have to use the hip brace before needing a hospital stay / cast? Shes 2 1/2 months. I know your not a Dr, i just want an idea.

She has gone a little over a week without it because it needs adjusted and he can't see her till Friday. She also had a rough time and could barely do 4 hours. I was losing my mind having to watch her suffer with not liking the brace.

Did you ever find out what caused it? She was not breech and they have no answers for me.


----------



## hel_5

Unfortunately every child is different, my dd1 was in one from birth for three months, by them her hips had corrected themselves, my dd2s was not picked up til she was 4 months old, by then she needed a small op, was in a cast for 16 weeks followed by braces for 16 weeks, we got discharged in February

It shouldn't be hurting her, what type do you have? Both of mine were in them for 24hrs a day and they were never in pain with them (we had to change dd1s brace for a different type as she kept bruising her legs :(

No we have no idea, no one in either of our families has history of DDH (genetics is the biggest 'cause') but obviously now it does run in our family xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I dont think shes in pain I think she just hates it. Screams her head off. It's the Velcro kind. Seems a bit cheaply made to me. The Velcro rubs her neck and behind her knees :(. She needs to wear it 12 to 16 hours. 

How bad was the DDH? Ava's is 45/50. It's "almost perfect" were the Drs words.


----------



## hel_5

Not sure really, DD1s was felt by one doctor just before we were discharged from hospital, no one else ever felt anything but as one doc had felt something she was treated. DD2s was fully out (her tendon was keeping her leg out so hence the surgery!) but she reacted really well to the treatment. As hard as it is it is SO much better now than later on, the cast was no fun (full cast from chest down to ankles!!) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hear ya Mama. I really want to try and do everything I can to prevent that. They called and canceled her readjustment appointment today due to being busy. So I am going to try and put the brace on myself. Hopefully I can get it adjusted properly like the picture. Otherwise she won't be seen until her appointment on Nov 30th.

Have you heard anything about a sling helping? I noticed that when I put her in the sling it puts her legs in the same position that the brace would.


----------



## hel_5

Oh yes slings are brilliant as long as it's a proper one - the moby wrap type are brilliant at that age and the hips are in the right place - one nurse was telling me that DDH is very rare in South Africa due to the mothers carrying babies on their back xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

She had DDH from birth :(. Thanks about the sling. That actually might make it better for her. She loves the sling.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Its so tough waiting until her appointment for the brace adjustment. Im so paranoid shes running out of time to get it corrected with the brace. Do you know the general timeframe they allow?


----------

